# International students explain why they chose to study in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

International students have been explaining why they have chosen to come to Australia to study as part of their degree course on an exchange visit or for full time study. More than 40 new students from 11 countries including Canada, the United States, Hong Kong, China, Germany, Italy, the Netherlands, Norway, Sweden, Mexico and the [...]

Click to read the full news article: International students explain why they chose to study in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## BikePike (Apr 4, 2013)

I might do an extra year of my undergrad course of Business-Economics either at an Australian University or experience with an Australian firm.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Possibly because of 20 hours per week work eligibility. Australian university are of good quality but still a lot behind British, American or many European. From what I know, Americans do not really offer work right on student visa unless it is done within the campus. Not sure about Europe.


----------



## BikePike (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes we do in Europe, it is close to 20 hours, may have been a little less.


----------

